# What size blade for my ATV?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, after reading the posts in my other thread, I got to wondering if a 48" plow would be too small for my (buying this Saturday) Kawasaki 360 Prairie 4x4 ATV. I am going with a Country Cycle plow, and was thinking maybe I should get a 54" plow insted. What do you think?


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

I would get the 54'' for sure.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else? Will the +6" put any more wear on the ATV?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

No you need the 54" to cover the wheel tracks. Heck I would got with a 60" if you can.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

itsgottobegreen said:


> No you need the 54" to cover the wheel tracks. Heck I would got with a 60" if you can.


Well, I think the 54" will do it, I don't want to over-stress the ATV. Thanks for the feedback guys, keep it coming.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else with votes or comments?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Go with the 60. You should not have a problem
Kawsaki and Suzuki have an alliance, so the motor is my 400 is like your 360, just bigger, IT will not have a problem with the 60". 

I thought the SAME thing, But I am SOOOO glad I went with the 60"

Heck, I wished the store had a 72" in stock. That would of been sweet!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else?:salute:


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a 60" Blackline Great plow High Mold board and down pressure.


----------



## Blackwin (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a 60" blade on my Sportsman. I wish it was even bigger. 
It handles the blade with no effort at all. 

Anything less, at full angle, would have me driving over my own windrow.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a 50''. I don't care that the tires still ride the snow, who cares. I care more that I won't scalp my grass. If you're doing open areas, get the biggest one ya can. Just my opinion though!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I bought it today! I'm going to pick it up tomorrow! Here's the specs; 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 with Warn 2500lb winch, 54" Cycle country plow, and rear tire chains, I also got the 4 year extended warranty! I paid $6,080 for it with all the accessories. I can't wait to use it! I'll take pics when I get it!


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I like the 48" on my Sportsman 700. It gets around parking meters and newspaper boxes and planters and trees and... all the other crap on sidewalks. If you're doing wide open areas I'd go as big as you can. If you're doing sidewalks, I'd go with the 48".


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Oops. I should have read to the end of the thread.
Congratulations on your new purchase. I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I use my ATV for sidewalks only and am glad that I only have a 48inch, I hope the 54 works well for you, and if it is angled can it do sidewalks?

Jon


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Our sidewalks here are 60" wide


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

I think you got a bad deal on this atv. Its only 360cc and you paid over 6k for it. I know its with accessories, but from what i hear the more cc you have the better it will push and the less stress it will be on the atv. In the summertime im going to go buy the honda rincon. Its a 700cc engine with the push button 4 wheel drive and either automatic or push button trans. 8k plus the plow, but with the honda, you know ittl be strong. I dunno, but i woulda went bigger with the atv. When ru gonna post the pics?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

mkwl said:


> Well, I bought it today! I'm going to pick it up tomorrow! Here's the specs; 2006 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 with Warn 2500lb winch, 54" Cycle country plow, and rear tire chains, I also got the 4 year extended warranty! I paid $6,080 for it with all the accessories. I can't wait to use it! I'll take pics when I get it!


Ill give you some good advice . Take the cable off your winch and put the biggest cable you can find on it. You only use about 1ft of cable to plow and it sucks fixing it in the cold


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Petr, The rincon will not do good plowing for a 700. It is a touring quad, and is geared way to high. So acually, he would be doing better with the 360, than you will be with a 700. 

I know, I've seen it, my 400 has almost as much power as the rincon.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Stuffdeer said:


> Petr, The rincon will not do good plowing for a 700. It is a touring quad, and is geared way to high. So acually, he would be doing better with the 360, than you will be with a 700.
> 
> I know, I've seen it, my 400 has almost as much power as the rincon.


Yep, my dealer showed me (and I tried out) Honda Rubicon, Bombadier, Polaris, Suzuki and Kawasaki, and the dealer said (and I totally agreed) that the Kawasaki is the best of the best. I also liked the Suzuki and don't get me wrong, it was also a great machine, but the mechanic at the dealer said that the Kawasaki is truly the most reliable out there. I tried plowing snow with my new Kawasaki yesterday when I picked it up at the dealer near my second home in Upstate, NY, and I plowed our driveway (1/2 mi. long, with 6" of hard snow) in about 10 minutes, and I didn't even have the 4wd on! It's true, this Kawasaki will plow just about anything. I'll post some pics in the pictures forum later today.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Stuffdeer said:


> Petr, The rincon will not do good plowing for a 700. It is a touring quad, and is geared way to high. So acually, he would be doing better with the 360, than you will be with a 700.
> 
> I know, I've seen it, my 400 has almost as much power as the rincon.


Can you explain what you mean by geared to high? If it helps, theres a manual shifting where it gives you high and low gears, if thats what you mean..


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

No, Its just overall geared to high. It has no Torqe. If you want to push snow, get either the Suzuki King Quad 700 w/ EFI. Or get, a Brute Force 750.

But eben better but more expensive, get a polaris 800 efi. The Rincon cannot compare to any of the 700s out there. If you want more info, Email me at [email protected] and I can type out some reviews in a couple different atv machines.


----------

